# What would you beat balloon boy with? O/T



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

What would you beat balloon boy with?

Me, I want to beat the Father, he knew exactly whether or not this balloon could carry his son.
This reeks of a publicity stunt.

Alright, I would have to whack him at least once with some Hot Wheels track 

I also heard the father alerted the media Before calling 911 so they would track his balloon.

Have fun with this.
Thanks,
Keith


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

just beatthe whole family top to bottom then beat the media just because they deserve it...


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*I can hear the adding machine from here....*

Whether the kid did it on his own (on purpose) or not (coached), first thing's first. Send the big dummy parents an invoice for all the time, money, and extra labor their kid (or they) caused everyone. To think emergency guys were likely going to attempt a mid-air rescue to save the boy.... Can you imagine if somebody got hurt trying? What a waste. ....Then there are the legal complications of course. nd


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Looked like a giant jiffy pop...(aka red neck fire alarm)

Shoulda had homeland security shoot a missle through it. It might have contained illegal aliens from the popcorn planet.


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

Balloon Boy and his whole family are obviously idiots. :lol:

__________________


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

Jiffy Pop!

HA!
Good one Bill.
Thanks guys,
Keith


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

I say give this one to Karma. The dad's a weather chaser I think the higher powers could really make a Jehova outta this family. This incident was waaaay toooo Close to DIA and could have screwed up air flights for a lot of innocent people, Thank god it wasn't any worse. AS for Falcon lets hope he never gets into slot cars. We don't need the press.
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

> It might have contained illegal aliens from the popcorn planet.


Too funny. 

Take me to your leader...

http://consumerist.com/assets/resources/2007/02/orville.jpg


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

the whole thing was obviously a fraud, as soon as I saw the first press conference, I knew. The dad might be the worst actor ever. I hope the state sues the parents to recover the resources wasted on this clown's ego exercise


----------



## jeremy1082 (Apr 27, 2004)

What a bunch of attention seeking losers they are. A sure sign of insecurity. In the States, everything is about televison....everybody wants to be on tv so that they can be envied the way they envy anybody on tv.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Guess we could come up with some reality based slotcar show we can sell to one of the networks and yadi, yadi, yadi,......... rr


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

The kid.....Gets it with Oberman's arm.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Not the first time this sort of stunt was attempted. I believe I heard about a dude in So Cal who tied a bunch of balloons to a lawn chair and made a successful flight over L.A.. 

Do I think this was a publicity stunt?? Maybe yes. Do I think there is a possibility the sorry excuse of the story they are trying to sell is true? Well, maybe yes. I've done my share of hiding in boxes in dark secluded spaces in the basement to try to evade the whipping I was due..  The public officials who've made statements on the tube seem to agree it was a goofy mistake. Since they are there investigating, I'll have to believe them. I can't verify the facts myself. And yes, it does look like a jiffy pop UFO from the popcorn planet!! :lol: Interesting concept if ya ask me... Set off a weather balloon to research a tornado, then once the UFO sighting reports come in, go back and research the sighting of your own weather balloon..:tongue: Luckily, they just happened to be in the neighborhood!!


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

coach61 said:


> just beatthe whole family top to bottom then beat the media just because they deserve it...


Yeah! Bunch of BS.


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

I passed the ballon boy in my rocket propelled Impala while drinking diet coke and eating mentos.I chatted to him about high altitude blackouts until communication channels were disrupted by the UFO carrying Elvis and bigfoot.The channels were briefly back up after there UFO was shot down by the Klingons near Uranus.Elvis was survived by 21 illegitimate boys and 11 girls,and was a founding father of the touted "Members Only" clothing line and was known to have been the last true member.Bigfoot was sterile from exposure at Roswell and could not conceive.Bigfoot was married briefly to Rosie O'Donnell,she would not comment on the tragedy but did say that Donald Trump was a quote "big stupid dumb head".Bigfoot was a major land owner and walnut ranch owner,he had over 70 head of walnuts.He was also in a cult that worshipped blue oysters.R.I.P. guys,you will be missed.


----------



## wurthusa (Feb 13, 2005)

I wouldn't beat the kid. He's got enough to be worried about with a name like Falcon and a dad that's crazier than an outhouse rat.

I was reading somewhere that the authorities are looking into giving the kid a drug test to make sure his dad didn't drug him up to keep him out of sight for hours. Something about his vomiting the next day during an interview makes them suspicious.

But somebody has to be beaten I suppose so I'd like a few free swings on the old man with a tire iron.


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

Let's give him to Mongo!


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

AfxToo said:


> Too funny.
> 
> Take me to your leader...
> 
> http://consumerist.com/assets/resources/2007/02/orville.jpg


I was going to say...

I'm no aeronautical expert, but I don't think that thing could have lifted another 50 lbs of little boy anywhere, it was basically a bunch of cobbled up dollar store balloons with a bucket inside for ballast. It barely got itself out of the yard, I've done better with a candle under a paper bag.


----------



## wurthusa (Feb 13, 2005)

I was worried when I first saw the news. I thought Michael Jackson was ordering delivery.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Mom admits hoax.


http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20091023/ap_on_re_us/us_balloon_boy_search


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Good to see your still here and still rockin the hockey hair Joe!!!


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

heh....'course I'm still here. 
Like attracts like, yeah? We may be the "back of the bus" kids but 
there is no better group of people on a bbs.


----------



## Fordguy1984 (Oct 9, 2009)

I honestly think that the goverment was involved.


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

The whole thing is so overblown. Ya the people are a little whacko but the media really needs to get a life. Unbelievable how they all rush to be first with the story, now matter how lame the story is. The people wanted attention and the media gave them just what they wanted. :freak:

Best headline I saw yet:

"Balloon Boy is Full of Hot Air."


----------

